# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Pse po fyhet ky forum ...?

## ABytyqi

A dini si dukeni kur fyheni si jo shqiptar
A e dini pse ju fyejn...?
A e dini diqka te me tregoni a e sht kjo e vertet qe ju ngjesin te tjeret.

Un kam kritika te ashpera ndaj te gjithve,Por kritikat e mijabesoj se jan te drejperdrejta si kshilla per permirsimin e qeshtjeve jetsore Shendetsore pa pare.

Isha  i bllokuar  apo sdi ndoshta e dhe kisha harruar pasvordin apo me kishte dalur afati per ndryshimin e pasvordit,per ket ju kritikova edhe ju shkrujta dhe ju livdova por vetem me fjal.
Mbes ta kuptoni arsyen e dikujt qe te akuzon si jo shqiptar, per arsye e qellime permisimi te jetes private ne at eglezhenc.

----------


## Darius

Abytyqi, e lexova, rilexova, perseri lexova per me shume se 5 here mesazhin tuaj dhe te them te drejten vazhdoj te mos e kuptoj se cfare ka ndodhur. Nuk gjykoj gjuhen shqipe te perdorur prej jush por nuk po arrij te kuptoj shqetesimin tuaj dhe se cfare perben ankesa juaj dhe sidomos kujt i drejtohet. 

A ka mundesi te jeni me i qarte?

----------


## ildushja

Un thjesht desha te shtoja qe nese ben drog, te keqen Ilda me karar!

----------


## qorrbiba

Ky dialog duhet te raportohet te humori i forumit Darius.

----------


## qorrbiba

Po perfytyroja: Nese ndodh nje katastrofe mbinatyrore dhe te shuhen te gjitha shkrimet ne bote dhe te ngelet vetem ky i Abytyqit, si do na trajtojne pasardhesit pas 6000 vjeteve? C'do mendojne per ne?

----------


## Fiori

Të gjithë kemi mënyrat tona të të shprehurit  :ngerdheshje:  ! 

ABytyqi, dërgo një mesazh privat tek webmaster@forumishqiptar.com nq se ke probleme me fjalëkalimin apo dhe probleme të tjera.

Përshëndetje

----------

